# Special Gynecological flower for C&C



## Marc-Etienne (May 6, 2011)

Part of my experiment with my new extension tubes were on a purple violet flower. I end up with a very special results that pleased my fiancée quite a lot. She is starting medical residency in Obstetrics and Gynecology next month and would like to hang them in her office:lmao:

Anyhow, let me know what you think

Taken with D90, Sigma 105 macro + 68mm tubes, ring flash (1/4 power), ISO 400, f16, 1/200s

#1






#2





Thanks for watching... sounds weird said like that!


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 7, 2011)

Hope I didn't offend anyone. My initial goal was to capture the little hair on the edge of the petals. It's by looking at it afterward with my fiancée that we concluded the resemblance with her medical field of specialization...


----------



## Trever1t (May 7, 2011)

I doubt you offended anyone on this site   Nice shots, interesting flora.


----------



## Mecal (May 7, 2011)

I find that offensive!



Just kidding of course.
Should go great on her wall!


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Trever! I know that this wouldn't offend the majority of the members of this forums, but you never know. I rather explain my idea behind the pictures so people don't tag me as a pervert


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Mecal! You got me for a second... I think that it would give a nice touch of colour in an gynecologist office indeed!


----------



## orionmystery (May 7, 2011)

Nicely done. Esp like #2


----------



## molested_cow (May 7, 2011)

So you like it hairy huh???


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 8, 2011)

orionmystery said:


> Nicely done. Esp like #2



Thanks Orion! More DoF makes a big difference!



molested_cow said:


> So you like it hairy huh???



 That is greasy!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 8, 2011)

That looks quite vaginal, I'm sure Mishele will appreciate it.


----------



## cuezombies (May 8, 2011)

Well, _I _like them... which probably means they're crap! :crazy:


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 8, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> That looks quite vaginal, I'm sure Mishele will appreciate it.



I remember she posted something similar, her was sharper and less magnified (explaining the DoF)



cuezombies said:


> Well, _I _like them... which probably means they're crap! :crazy:



Thanks! I guess...


----------



## mishele (May 8, 2011)

lol Aahhhhhh flower ***** is always nice!! :hug::


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 8, 2011)

mishele said:


> lol Aahhhhhh flower ***** is always nice!! :hug::


 
 I'm glad you like it!


----------



## cuezombies (May 9, 2011)

Marc-Etienne said:


> Thanks! I guess...


 
I'm just teasing.  What I meant is that I'm a rank amateur without a sophisticated eye, but I love 'em!


----------

